# moving co. to pick up personal effects at the port of Altamira?



## Micho (Apr 3, 2009)

Dear all,

I am relocating to Monterrey from overseas; can anyone recommend a decent moving company in Mexico? 

I need someone to pick up my personal effects in Altamira, Tamps port; I am realizing all these forwarders/movers I've been talking to in Delhi are adding hefty commissions to the fees I am sure their counterparts in Mexico are quoting to them. One of these Indian movers suggested even before quoting that it would be better if I arrange on my own the delivery once goods arrive to the port.

Thank you all for your suggestions.

Micho


----------

